# norfolk terrier ruby



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

ruby was stolen out of her car crate on saturday at the westcountry game fair ,she could be anywhere in the country ,the person we suspect said he was from the kent area 
her dog lost id is 22399 there is a poster on there if your able to print and pass around ,she is the black and tan terrier on my picture


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Hope you get her back soon xx

I know a lovely Norfolk boy


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Good luck, really hope you find her soon! :mad5:


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

i am sorry - some horrible creatures out there - i really hope you get her back - might be a long shot, but could you maybe contact vets in kent? and let the police know. 

I really hope you get her back.


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

I hope you can find him soon. I know how it feels having a worried heart.


----------

